# Something to harden water for mystery snails



## chuck norris (Sep 29, 2012)

I have 3 mystery snails in a 20 gal. with 2 small goldies. (the fish generally leave the snails alone.) But, i had a couple die. My water tests soft. I ground up 3 egg shells and put it in the water. some particles fine, some coarse. Is there anythong I can get to harden the water???


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

You can put a cuttle bone into the tank (yes like the ones birds use) and feed them calcium rich veggies like spinach. This wont harden the water, but will give them the calcium that they need.


----------

